# Alienware 17 vs razer blade pro vs ASUS G750JZ



## Fregsdsd (Apr 23, 2014)

Which is a better gaming laptop in terms of value for money


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 23, 2014)

All three laptops arent meant for "Value for Money".. They give the best performance any gaming laptop can offer at a very steep price..
My choice would be Razer Blade Pro though..


----------



## seamon (Apr 23, 2014)

Blade Proortability at the cost of Performance.
ASUS/Alienware: Performance at the cost of portability(These 2 are very bulky).

Just on a side note, the New Razer Blade is more powerful than the new razer blade pro.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> All three laptops arent meant for "Value for Money".. They give the best performance any gaming laptop can offer at a very steep price..
> My choice would be Razer Blade Pro though..


I guess we desktop guys should stay away from laptop recommendation topics, shouldn't we? 

Gaming laptop


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2014)

Wrong forum, post the query here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/

PS: Alienware= Overpriced, Asus ROG series=VFM. wait for MSI to relaunch their gaming series laptops in India.


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes, MSI is the most affordable of all gaming laptop brands. Performance and quality is on-par with those brands too. FTW, MSI offers the fullest range of gaming laptops from GP series to GT series.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 24, 2014)

Dude first priority is ASUS!
It's build quality is on par with Alienware and cooling is ultra phenomenal!
Razer is highly overpriced and not recommended!
Instead secondly look at MSI GS70!
Gigabyte is also good manufacturer!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 24, 2014)

Go with razer. It is portable and powerful kinda best of both the worlds. An actual vfm machine considering it will cost a lot.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2014)

> An actual vfm machine considering it will cost a lot.


 wat


----------



## vicky2008 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have had my hands on with both Asus 750JX and Alienware 17. I bought the Asus 750JX initially but it had a manufacturing defect. I gave it for replacement but then they couldn't deliver the product within the time frame so I got my money back. I bought the Alienware 17.

At the price you are aiming, go for the Alienware or the Asus 750JX. I initially bought the ASUS as it had the 770M and 3D but I finally got frustrated with the customer service. The people in the service center were very helpful (I am talking about Nehru Place Delhi) but the stocks were just not available. After sales matters a lot at the price range you are talking about so keep that in mind. Dell also provided accidental damage cover.

The laptop usually feels bulk but after a while you can pick it up with one hand.(I am no body builder)
With a good laptop bag, its very easy to carry around (just get a good bag or tell me if you want my model). Adjust the bag properly.

The screen size makes it a problem to open in close spaces like aeroplane seats but its a problem with the screen size and not just the above modes.

And remember: the alienwareFX (lights) can make quite a lot of heads turn. you can turn them off too.


----------



## chetan.g (May 29, 2014)

vicky2008 said:


> I have had my hands on with both Asus 750JX and Alienware 17. I bought the Asus 750JX initially but it had a manufacturing defect. I gave it for replacement but then they couldn't deliver the product within the time frame so I got my money back. I bought the Alienware 17.
> 
> At the price you are aiming, go for the Alienware or the Asus 750JX. I initially bought the ASUS as it had the 770M and 3D but I finally got frustrated with the customer service. The people in the service center were very helpful (I am talking about Nehru Place Delhi) but the stocks were just not available. After sales matters a lot at the price range you are talking about so keep that in mind. Dell also provided accidental damage cover.
> 
> ...




thanks for this useful info vicky ...I am aiming for *ASUS 750JZ* series .... but it has not launched or not available in India or mumbai .. as usual, good products dont launch sooon in india.... btw can I order it online from ASUS india website..?


----------



## seamon (May 29, 2014)

chetan.g said:


> thanks for this useful info vicky ...I am aiming for *ASUS 750JZ* series .... but it has not launched or not available in India or mumbai .. as usual, good products dont launch sooon in india.... btw can I order it online from ASUS india website..?



*www.flipkart.com/asus-t4018p-g750-series-laptop/p/itmdvhyhwk3snegf

It's as high end as laptops get in India. Rest assured GTX 870m and GTX 880m(G750JZ) are not coming.


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

Value-for-money thing isn't applicable on laptops especially gaming ones. Better go with Desktop PC! Much more power/customization at cost of portability.


----------



## seamon (May 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Value-for-money thing isn't applicable on laptops especially gaming ones. Better go with Desktop PC! Much more power/customization at cost of portability.



You can't take one to college or work.


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> You can't take one to college or work.



Actually you can't take gaming laptop to work or college. They are bulky as hell


----------



## seamon (May 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Actually you can't take gaming laptop to work or college. They are bulky as hell



Check out Razer Blade.


----------



## Fregsdsd (May 29, 2014)

Is there a gtx 880m laptop available in India except Alienware. Also, I don't care if it is bulky.


----------



## seamon (May 29, 2014)

Fregsdsd said:


> Is there a gtx 880m laptop available in India except Alienware. Also, I don't care if it is bulky.


oh nana. everybody party....
oh na na nana nananana.


----------

